# Baby teeth



## Lolagirl (May 28, 2015)

My V is Alstine five months and is in the process of getting her adult teeth. I've noticed that most have fallen out and replaced with the new ones in a normal manner. I recently looked and noticed that some teeth are growing in with the baby tooth still in. Will this tooth eventually fall out? Should it be removed? It doesn't seem to be lose like I've noticed with previous teeth.
Any info would be great!


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would keep an eye on it and have the vet take a look if it doesn't fall out. Bowie had one baby tooth that hung in there so I showed the vet. She said the placement of this tooth wasn't interfering with his adult tooth coming in so she gave me permission to wait until he was neutered to have it extracted so we wouldn't have to sedate him twice. If his adult tooth wasn't coming in straight we would have had it extracted right away. In the mean time he was spoiled with plenty of chews and I had to brush it twice a day cause he always had kibble stuck between his baby and adult tooth. Thankfully it ended up falling out naturally at 11 months.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Give it some time, and there is a good chance it will come out on its own.


----------



## K.Olsen (Jul 21, 2015)

Our V is 5 months old and she just went through the same thing. Three of the four canines were doubled up - she had both the milk teeth and her adult teeth in place. We had our vet look at her teeth and she decided that the milk teeth would probably fall out on their own and there was no need for extraction. They did end up falling out and all is well now. It took about a month before the milk teeth fell out though. We played lots with her rope toys and we would gently wiggle her milk teeth if she would let us. Just keep an eye out for infection, a tooth turning black, change in breath odour, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

My pups teeth are all falling out at once. We found 2 on our rug on the same day. I just give her a chew toy and she slobbers all over it and the teeth fall out. I give her small pieces of crushed ice to help the pain as I have heard her whimpering when she's chewing. I think your dogs teeth will fall out on their own.


----------



## Lolagirl (May 28, 2015)

Ok, sounds like it's a pretty normal thing then. I will keep an eye on them and hope for the best. Thanks for the quick replies, very much appreciated.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

You might want to try a large knuckle bone to encourage chewing w/canines (found that advice here). 

We are still waiting anxiously for the last 2 baby teeth to fall out in hopes we don't have to extract. General advice seems to be by 6 months they should all be out or you may have to extract. Advice here seems to suggest you can wait a bit longer. We're giving it until 6.5-7 months (one is loose, the other not yet).

If it persists, you could ask if any of the littermates have this - it seems like it is mostly genetic.


----------

